# Log Cabin Syrup Bottles



## foxfirerodandgun (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone have an idea as to the approximate production dates of the tapered, six sided, Log Cabin syrup bottles? They have the Log Cabin name & logo embossed on the bottom of one if the flat sides. Thanks - James


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 10, 2017)

Is this picture from Etsy it? I think it's age is 1920s-1930s.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes it is the same type of bottle. Thanks I also have on with the embossed log at the bottom edge and is tapered with smooth sides. A later bottle maybe?


----------



## botlguy (Nov 11, 2017)

Seems to me these are 1940 - 60 era.


----------

